# Mark Cuban's courting of Rashard Lewis makes absolutely no sense



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

if they don't plan on trading him after they sign him. Who is Rashard Lewis? He is a 6 foot 10 small forward who wants to be an all star this year (ie needs a lot of shots). The Mavericks do not have enough shots to go around! Dirk, Nash, Finley, Lafrentz and Van Exel have a hard enough time sharing the ball. The Mavs need defenders and rebounders. Where were they in the Keon Clark sweepstakes? Why no interest in Kurt Thomas? Why do the Lakers win? Because Kobe and Shaq are awesome and the whole team boards and plays defense. Why did the Kings almost win? Because Vlade played super defense on Shaq (ie flopping!), they hit the boards with vengeance. Plus, Bibby is a very solid on the ball defender as well. The Nets were one of the best defensive teams in the league last year....hence, they made it all the way to the NBA finals.... Tell me, which of these three starting lineups would be the worst?


Nash PG
Finley SG
Lafrentz C
Nowitzki PF
Lewis SF

Nash PG
Finley SG
Clark C
Nowitzki SF
LaFrentz PF

Nash PG
Finely SG
Thomas C
LaFrentz PF 
Nowitzki SF

For anyone that thinks #1 is the best, I don't think you quite understand the game of basketball. There is only one ball to go around and the key to winning the NBA title is DEFENSE and REBOUNDING. Clark and Thomas would help the Mavs in both areas, where they need help. Lewis helps in neither of these two areas. So unless Cuban has a trade up his sleeve after making this deal, I find serious fault with his understanding of basketball 101.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Who is worth more?

1) Rogers/Childs combo...
2) George (of the lakers)
3) Keon Clark
4) Lewis

Well they all signed for the exception, who got the most value? Sometimes it's about value, and not passing up a chance that is too good. I think this falls under 1 of those times.

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nobody ever said that Mark Cuban won't end up trading Rashard Lewis in December or January! But if you can get a 23-year-old budding All-Star like Lewis for 3 yrs $15 million, well, YOU DO IT! It doesn't matter what yr team needs are--if you stockpile assets like a supercheap Rashard Lewis, well, you can go out and TRADE for what you need!

The Sacramento Kings are NOT going to trade Keon Clark to the Dallas Mavericks, by the way. And Kurt Thomas is a big enough defensive liability at center in the much smaller Eastern Conference (a "big" reason why the Knicks collapsed last year), so what makes you think that he can play center in the West? There's no doubt that Dallas needs to upgrade its defense, though, nobody is going to argue with you there!

By the way, in that other Rashard Lewis post, the one I posted (it is entitled "Seattle has given Rashard Lewis until Wednesday to accept their 7 yr $64 mil offer..."), I suggested a three-way trade between the Mavs, Sonics, and Pistons, go check it out.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude look... wutz done is done. Keon Clark signed wit the Kings... so now the Mavs are trying their best do wat they can do now. And if that's sign a tall SF who has pretty good numbers for just an exception after demanding the max... then props to the mavs!!!!

Would u rather them sign Tryone Nesby???

]


----------

